# Arrow Dynamics PTP shafts on sale $65/dz.



## Arrow Dynamics (Sep 3, 2010)

New pricing on PTP (micro) shafts, starting at $65/dz. untill they are gone.

Glen Thurber/Arrow Dynamics
www.nitrostinger.com


----------



## paheadhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

How short can one cut these shafts without affecting the tapering if the shaft?


----------



## Arrow Dynamics (Sep 3, 2010)

The PTP have a 14 inch parallel portion in the front and a two inch parallel portion in the nock end. The shafts are 100% carbon and Made in the USA.


----------



## Blazinpond (Sep 16, 2008)

Awesome prices!

Are you discontinuing the PTP stingers?


----------



## Arrow Dynamics (Sep 3, 2010)

No, getting rid of my leftover stock and trying to give a good deal on some American made shafts.


----------



## arennick (Jan 20, 2006)

Do you ship to international addresses?

I can't seem to enter my address on the website as it requires a US post code.
Can I complete the order via emails and PayPal?

Regards,
Alan


----------



## Arrow Dynamics (Sep 3, 2010)

Send the info over thru e-mail.


----------



## arennick (Jan 20, 2006)

Arrow Dynamics said:


> Send the info over thru e-mail.


Cheers!

Will do that now.

Regards,
Alan


----------



## Hit-em (Oct 3, 2002)

What are the specs on these shafts that you're selling ?


----------



## Arrow Dynamics (Sep 3, 2010)

+-/ .003
+/- 5 grains


----------



## GaBear (Jun 17, 2002)

Do these come with the outserts for screw in broadheads???


----------



## gansettx (Dec 25, 2010)

Really interested but would like to know if these are the Nitro Stingers or the Stinger PTP's on your website? The tolerances you give are only available on the Nitro stingers but the post above asks if your discontinuing Stinger PTP. Please clarify so I know what I'd be receiving, Thanks.


----------



## Arrow Dynamics (Sep 3, 2010)

The PTP are a micro shaft, they take a insert with a g-nock.


----------



## DBLLNGR (Mar 15, 2007)

can they take a regular glue in point? if so what size will look at buying some of these


----------



## valleysteve (Mar 19, 2010)

PM sent 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------

